# Allroad: alignment with 402 mod and spacers



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

I have an alignment appointment in 2 hours.
Now thinking:
- in what level does the alignment have to done (or does it not matter)?
- I have 402 mod lowering. Does that impact the alignment? Should I bring it back to the original 402mm from center to fender?
- I have 20mm spacers on stock wheels/tires on all 4 corners. Does that matter?


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I know this is a little late but normally you would have car aligned in the position you are going to be in the most for driving since the geometry does change ever so slightly. 

Usually you put the second position and lock it for service.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

I had the alignment done. 
Prior to taking the car to the alignment shop, I made sure the 402 is the way I like it.
The alignment was ok, and we did not change anything. Level 2:
Front left:
Camber: -1.8 (-1.4 to -0.6)
Caster: 4.8
Toe: 1/16 (1/32 to 1/8)

Front right:
Camber: -1.8 (-1.4 to -0.6)
Caster: 4.2
Toe: 1/16 (1/32 to 1/8)

Front total:
Cross camber: 0.0 (-0.5 to 0.5)
Cross caster: 0.6
Total Toe: 1/8 (3/32 to 1/4)

Rear left:
Camber: -1.4 (-1.5 to -0.5)
Toe: 3/16 (1/32 to 3/32)

Rear right:
Camber: -1.4 (-1.5 to -0.5)
Toe: -3/32 (1/32 to 3/32)

Rear total:
Cross camber: 0.0 (-0.5 to 0.5)
Total Toe: 3/32 (3/32 to 7/32)
Thrust angle: 0.31 (0.17 to 0.17)

Please comment on the above.
Any suggestions? Should I have anything changed?

When lowering to Level 1, some values (I think caster?) changed, but not dramatically. According to the mechanic, still in line and not excessive.

When I bought the car, the tires showed pronounced wear on the edges (less wear on the center). Ruling out low tire pressure, I was told 'spirited driving' also causes edge wear.
I just wanted to make sure that the alignment is out of whack.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

nothing looks out of place there. I know i wear tires oddly but that is just the brand i buy. Yes spirited driving can wear the tires in that way.



Personal note: i wish i could do the 402 mod but my car errors immediately when i go in there. I was lock out for a few days and the car was slammed. it kept wanting to go up but instead kept letting air out every single time. you are a lucky one sir. I am jelly


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

-mlfhntr- said:


> Personal note: i wish i could do the 402 mod but my car errors immediately when i go in there. I was lock out for a few days and the car was slammed. it kept wanting to go up but instead kept letting air out every single time. you are a lucky one sir. I am jelly


Lets fix the errors then. 
What does the VAGcom scan show?
Errors must be caused by something. Bad or erratic height sensors?

Start a thread here and fellow ARlers will flock to your help!


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I think my height sensors are crapped out. Ill start a thread after I get the car out and measures and washed. I want to have some data for a thread first. lol. Dont start nothing without the data in them internets.


----------

